# Architecture diversity in Algeria



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Algeria is one of those places I severely have to visit. Any pics of Timimoun or Gardhaia?

Then of course there's Oran and Constantine...

I love this pic, its a wonderland


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Here's a post I did on Constantine a week ago:

*Constantine, Algeria*, built on a mountaintop, with a ravine bisecting the city


www.yannarthusbertrand.org, 









www.imageenvision.com and http://lexicorient.com, 
















www.wikimedia.org, www.africatravelling.net
















www.africatravelling.net, http://wikitravel.org

















http://upload.wikimedia.org









www.twip.org








www.old-picture.com








www.old-picture.com


----------



## coa190 (Jul 11, 2007)

^^
This place is really amazing! I´ve never heard of it before.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Gardaia, your quintessential Saharan oasis town of whitewashed walls and travellers:

www.m3mary.com








www.medinaportal.net








http://algerianland.canalblog.com








http://volcanspro.free.fr















www.yannarthusbertrand.com








www.yannarthusbertrand.com


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Other cities:

all pix from www.yannarthusbertrand.com

*Timoun:










Blida










Mascara










Sidi del Abbes










El Oued










A El Wadi










Bab El Oued










Algiers French City










Algiers Kasbah









Algiers Notre Dame d' Afrique










Ouled el Malah










Oran



















Tikdja










El Aouana










*


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah Algeria is awesome shame that they dont want you there (ie its pretty difficult to get there).


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

El_Greco said:


> Yeah Algeria is awesome shame that they dont want you there (ie its pretty difficult to get there).


why?


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Santa Cruz, can you post a few of your gorgeous Oran pix?

Stuff like these:


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

^^ Yes my friend, enjoy :cheers:

*Oran city*


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice country, nice buildings, looks very European to me.


----------



## your mother :)) (Mar 13, 2009)

beatiful ararb culture


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

"Algiers the White" built by the French, we can see it, that's amazing !!!! 
It could be Marseille or Nice (except colors of the buildings). 
All those buildings need some renovations.


----------



## espanoldz (Nov 24, 2008)

^^not all Algiers was built by the french....in 1962 Algiers was a city of 1.000.000 inhabitantes and now there is 3.000.000!!! Algiers is groing ....


----------



## espanoldz (Nov 24, 2008)

Mairie de Mostaganem


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

espanoldz said:


> Mairie de Mostaganem


French Art-Deco Architecture ?


----------



## espanoldz (Nov 24, 2008)

^^ it was built in 1927, and the architect is M. Monthalant


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Do you have more pics of our common architectures (French/Algerian) ?
I'm very interested in that.


----------



## espanoldz (Nov 24, 2008)

*Some mixt archicture in Algiers*


----------



## espanoldz (Nov 24, 2008)

*Art deco buildings in Algeria*

Skikda










Mostaganem




























Algiers


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

Yes so much too see, don't know if you have sen the book of the photographe Yann Arthus Bertrand about Algeria but it is absolutely fantastic


----------



## espanoldz (Nov 24, 2008)

^^it's very nice book...there is also a web page when you can see all that photos but in digital


----------



## nakhla (Nov 4, 2010)

il y'a certainement de belles choses à voir à mosta si ce n'est que les grands axes! faut il y'a chercher au plus profond de son histoire! il y'a un instant de vrai vie! dans chaque place de mosta! & je peux comprendre que les gens d'ailleurs se ressourcer!! à bientôt nakhla!


----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)

*old architecture of Algiers *


----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)

*Traditional House of Algiers*


----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)

*Old Architecture of Constantine *



Uploaded with ImageShack.us







Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us​


----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)

*Old Architecture of Tlemcen * 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moeqrie/6128451307/sizes/l/in/set-72157627503273841/


























































































​
By dzforever


----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)

*Algiers
*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tlerari/3625176216/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/abascand/3968902703/


​


----------



## alesmurf (Oct 11, 2009)

awesome!


----------

